# Who's your favorite former NBAer playing overseas?



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

A whole lot of fan favorites are now playing overseas, from guys like Marcus Fizer who've been there for a few years to the recently arrived Dee Brown, formerly of the Utah Jazz.

So who are peoples' favorites? They can even be NBA draft picks who've never played a regular season game in The League. (Of course, if anyone says Frederic Weiss, I won't stop laughing for about a month...)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Zoran Planinic


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Nice!

I've really enjoyed watching Fizer play myself, though Zoran's hard to deny.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I also like Travis Best, was shocked he couldn't make an NBA roster.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

His height counted against him, I'm sure.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i really enjoyed watching dee brown, from his days in illinois to the single season in utah, same with reyshawn terry just a reall hard at it type of player stunned they couldnt find spots in the NBA

Reyshawn Terry i would say is better than Nick Fazekas who made the Mavs roster
Dee Brown is in my opinion better than Ronnie Price who ended up taking his spot


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Reyshawn Terry is a good choice, hopefully he can make it back into the league


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Where's Terry playing now?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Tyson Wheeler.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> Where's Terry playing now?


In Greece, for Aris BC


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Tyrus Edney.

Think that was his name. Played for the Pacers for a abit. Fun guard to watch.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I remember Tyus Edney at UCLA, and that last-second NCAA layup.

Looks like he'll be playing for Fortitudo Bologna.

http://www.euroleague.net/competition/players/showplayer?clubcode=for&pcode=ARH


----------



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

OK, let's see...I've been watching Tony Delk last season, when he played for Panathinaikos. He was pretty good for his age, but I think he was released from the club some months ago.

I also like Jiri Welsch (ex-Golden state & Cleveland)who plays for Unicaja and of course, Marko Milic, who is one of my fav basketball players. He was playing in NBA for 76ers and Suns (about 10 years ago), although I bet no one here heard about him. This season he is playing for my fav team - Union Olimpija. You can see some of his actions here: 
-dunk over Honda CRX: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loOze9aLtpU
-BROKEN BACKBOARD DUNK: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHt0o8lxY70


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Trajan Langdon


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If Langdon had had a jump shot, things would've been very different...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

if langdon had been able to do something other than catch and shoot, things would be very different.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

when i visited the Philippines 2 years ago, Dickey Simpkins, the former Chicago Bull, was still playing! I think he was 40+ or something like that..


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Dickey Simpkins? Seriously? I'm scared to ask how he looked...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

CSILASVEGAS said:


> when i visited the Philippines 2 years ago, Dickey Simpkins, the former Chicago Bull, was still playing! I think he was 40+ or something like that..


He's 35 years old, making him four years younger than Sam Cassell, and the same age as Grant Hill and one year older than Jason Kidd. So it isn't so shocking that he's still playing.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Khalid El-Amin, Ersan Ilyasova, Zoran Planinic, Sarunas Jasikevicius, Antonis Fotsis, Sergei Monya and probably too many others to count. There are tons of guys over there whom I love.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I'm a big Jasikevicius fan from his Maccabi Tel Aviv days, but haven't kept up with most of the others. How's el-Amin doing?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Krstic All Star said:


> How's el-Amin doing?


He has had a really successful European career, mostly in Turkey but with stops in Ukraine and France, too. He is with Turk Telekom, a team that isn't in Euroleague, but is in the ULEB Cup competition. They also have former Arizona PF Michael Wright and Alabama PF/C Erwin Dudley, so there is some talent there. They have only played one ULEB Cup game (1-0), and El-Amin scored 25, had 4 reb and 4 ast.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I've got to ask - has he lost weight?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Spanoulis.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> ^ Dickey Simpkins? Seriously? I'm scared to ask how he looked...


he looked really old, but i stand corrected, he wasn't 40+. he is only 35 at this time. so he was prolly 33 when i saw him 2 years ago. but the guy was able to pound his way inside the paint. he was one of the tallest guys there when i saw him. i only saw 1 game though.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I never thought I'd hear about him again.


----------

